# bg15s or 20s



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody got either laying around? Interested in one for a rod I'm building. Let me know what you have.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Be cautious of the "Zero" BG15 & BG13 reels ( Chinese knock-off's, I think ). 

I just wanted to give you a "heads-up", in advance.

If you are curious, look on eBay, use "Zero" and "BG" for your search, in the Fishing section.

Tight Lines !


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Will look now. Didn't know.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a pair of 20's for sale


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pm me with pics and price. Interested.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?116209-2-Daiwa-BG-20-spinning-reels


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------

